# iOS 3.4 decrypted .ipa file request



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

For those capable of this it would be very helpful to kmttg project for me to get a recent version (like the recent 3.4 version) of decrypted .ipa file. If you are able to help please PM me with location of where I can grab it (or email is fine too).
Thanks.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I'd love a copy of 3.2 unencrypted! My stream doesn't work on my jailbroken ipad on 3.4 with xCon anymore


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Wish I could help like last time but I'm not jailbroken anymore ...


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

windracer said:


> Wish I could help like last time but I'm not jailbroken anymore ...


 Darn. I was just thinking about sending you a PM on this! Thanks for the last one though. Hopefully somebody else can come through.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone have an unencrypted version of the app from 3.2 back?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

PMs sent!


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

well i got 3.2.2 installed but the Tivo app still senses my jailbreak


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Do you have xCon installed? I seem to recall having to use that to "mask" my jailbreak from the TiVo app when I was still jailbroken.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

yep, Ive tried about 7 different versions too


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

That sucks ... sorry to hear it. Looking back at my old posts from when I was jailbroken I had to use an older version of xCon to mask the jailbreak, but that was on my older iPhone 4S and an older version of iOS so maybe things have changed with iOS 8.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

It's got to be the iOS version that's doing it. I stupidly updated my iPad to 8


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I did a little futzing around on my spare iPad 2 (jailbroken temporarily with iOS 8.1) and couldn't get it working either, with the latest xCon v37b9.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

yep, thought that was the case. I literally tried about every version from 37 to 39


----------

